# Gene Lebell v. Steven Seagal (witness story of the incident)



## punisher73 (Mar 25, 2021)

For those who have been around awhile have probably heard about the Steven Seagal and Gene Lebell incident.  Here is an interview with one of the actual witnesses who was there on what really happened.

For those who don't know, the story has been floating around that Gene Lebell choked out Seagal and caused him to wet his pants and go into convulsions.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 25, 2021)

punisher73 said:


> For those who have been around awhile have probably heard about the Steven Seagal and Gene Lebell incident.  Here is an interview with one of the actual witnesses who was there on what really happened.
> 
> For those who don't know, the story has been floating around that Gene Lebell choked out Seagal and caused him to wet his pants and go into convulsions.


Well. It might have been wet but it wasn't pee.

According to Gene


----------



## Graywalker (Mar 25, 2021)

Do people actually believe these types of stories coming out of Hollywood? 

Lol


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2021)

Great interview.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2021)

Cool story, but i t could have been about 10 minutes shorter without the repeats and the "You know"

And from what I have heard about Lebell and Seagal. I don't doubt it


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ha, ha, I saw the interview yesterday.   Pretty funny to hear another account of it by someone that was there.   Based on other stories floating around, seems very typical behaviour from Segal but this time he did to to someone who wasn't going to put up with that bs.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 26, 2021)

Indians?  Circle the wagon? Made me cringe - Other than that I'm glad I was doing something else and the video was background noise lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 28, 2021)

punisher73 said:


> For those who have been around awhile have probably heard about the Steven Seagal and Gene Lebell incident.  Here is an interview with one of the actual witnesses who was there on what really happened.
> 
> For those who don't know, the story has been floating around that Gene Lebell choked out Seagal and caused him to wet his pants and go into convulsions.


Does anyone have a summary of what was said...I can't bring myself to listen for 22 minutes. I did hear a brief version from someone who claimed to be there at the time, but it certainly wasn't a 22-minute story.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 29, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Does anyone have a summary of what was said...I can't bring myself to listen for 22 minutes. I did hear a brief version from someone who claimed to be there at the time, but it certainly wasn't a 22-minute story.



Summary:  The choking him out and making him piss his pants never happened.  They were discussing techniques and LeBell went to put Segal in a chokehold (going slow and smooth).  Segal steps out and hammers LeBell in the nuts.  LeBell then dumps Segal on his ***.  That is pretty much it.


----------

